# Social Worker Jokes



## Daniel

A social worker is walking out of a bar and gets mugged. "Your money or your life!" the mugger demands. "I don't have either!" the social worker shouts.

What is the difference between God and a social worker?  God doesn't pretend to be a social worker.









How many social workers does it take to change a light bulb?


 "The light bulb doesn't need changing, it's the system that needs to change."
 None. Social workers never change anything.
 None. They empower it to change itself!
 None. The light bulb is not burnt out, it's just differently lit.
 None. They set up a team to write a paper on coping with darkness.
 One. But the light has to want to change
 Two. One to change the bulb and another to put your kids into care.
 Five. One to screw it in, three to form the support group, and one to help with placement.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

